
Show HN: Launched my 2nd iOS app – 6 Pillars. Would love your feedback - kavisha
https://apps.apple.com/app/id1496577788
======
kavisha
Here are 5 promo codes for checking out the app : 6F9M97FRP99W R77N3A4RTXL7
XMPYNY6RNE7F 6KP9WJ6AJ6A3 4N46Y33E3Y7T

